# Disney Enneagram



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

I found a topic of a similar title in this forum, but it was from 2011 so I figured a fresh start was probably in order. 

There are plenty of topics out there about MBTI of Disney characters, but not so much about the enneagram of Disney characters (or many characters, to be quite honest).

I'm not an enneagram expert by any means (and I'm quite new to this whole thing, to be completely honest), so take my typings with a grain of salt. I'm just going to throw some guesses out there. 

Pocahontas - 9w1? 4w3? 2w1? 
Quasimodo - 6w5
Kala - 2w1
Lady - 6w7? 
Ariel - 4w3
Kermit - 2
Elsa - 4w3
Anna - 7..? Maybe a 2 but there's too many and as a 2 I'm starting to suspect a casual bias. I think she seeks love above all things but many disagree. 
Hopper - 8
Most disney villains - 8
Villain from The Incredibles - 5w4
Bambi - 6w7 / 9w1
Thumper - 8w7

Any other thoughts?


----------



## MD_analyst (Jan 29, 2018)

I would say Ariel would either be a 7w8 or a 4w3.
Elsa's definitely a 6w5, since she's so careful about not hurting others as well as securing herself as well.
Anna is likely a 7w8. She's more scatterbrained than she is a helper.


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

Interesting. Most of these I watched a while ago so these might not be right, buuuut.... If we are going by disney princesses alone (because I don't have the attention span to remember anyone else I guess)...

Ariel: 7w6 so/sx (479 in some order)... I could see 2w3 too but I think it's less likely, I don't think she's triple optimism.
Elsa: 6w5 sp/so (126 or 146)
Anna: 7w6 so/sx (279)
Pocahontas: No clue, has a 9 fix and probably a 4 fix. Not so blind lol
Mulan: 6 core definitely, so/sx maybe?
Bell: 4 core, leaning towards 4w5 so/sp
Tiana: Probably a 3w4 sp/so (136)
Cinderella: Probably a 9w1 sp/so (926)
Rapunzel: 7w6 so/sp (279)
Jasmine: Either 6w7 or 7w8 
Merida: 7w8 sx/sp (478???) -Can disney princesses be so blind? Maybe it's because she's pixar lol


----------



## Pepper Ann (Dec 27, 2017)

Ariel (479) not sure of the order but not 9
Snow White (296) 2w1
Winnie the Pooh (296) 9w1 Sp/So
Bell (145 )? (core 4)
Bambi 9w1 or 6w7
Jasmine 7w8
Tiana (136)
Lady 6w7
Tramp 7w8
Anna (279)
Elsa (147) ?
Mary Poppins (127) core 1w2
George Banks (136) core 1w9
Winifred Banks (279) core 2w3
Burt (479) core 7w6


----------



## 460202 (May 22, 2017)

I think that Elsa is a type 1. Based on my understanding, deep down, what she felt was that she was bad / potentially dangerous because of her powers, and she seems to be primarily motivated by the fear of a being bad person.

And just because he hasn't been mentioned, Aladdin is a 3.


----------



## Stellafera (Jan 19, 2015)

Pepper Ann said:


> Ariel (479) not sure of the order but not 9


I feel my mental image of a 479 is the exact kind of person who would've decorated their room with pictures of Ariel


----------

